
C, Golang, Perl, and Unix - frioux
https://blog.afoolishmanifesto.com/posts/c-golang-perl-and-unix/
======
vgy7ujm
Good read. Perl + Go seems like a great combo.

I've had some similar experiences when trying to learn Go, for non performance
unixy stuff Perl just rocks.

